# How to send PM's ?



## Rollituplightitup (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi ,i was wondering how does one send a pm or start a private conversation with someone on this forum.

I cannot find the pm or start conversation button .


RL


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2014)

hi RL

i have this thread here http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/page-2 it has basic website questions including your question!
take a gander at it, i give good detail and photos it may also help you with other unanswered questions you have


----------



## Rollituplightitup (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you sunni but i dont have the option to start a new conversation.i checked the thread already.

I already know this type of forum and usually i can start a conversation the way you said but there is nowhere a button to start a conversation


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2014)

sorry i overlookedit, you need to become an established member no worries youll get it


----------



## mandime (Feb 15, 2015)

An established member? As in you cant PM someone until you pay to be a member?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 15, 2015)

mandime said:


> An established member? As in you cant PM someone until you pay to be a member?


 not pay, we don't have paid membership here.. established member just means you've been here for x amount of time and or have x amount of posts..

like sunni said, just keep on keeping on, and you'll have access to everything before you know it..


----------



## mandime (Feb 16, 2015)

Groovy!


----------



## medcalstdnt (Oct 6, 2016)

I was wondering this as well. Thanks for the info.

Edit: Oops. Sorry for resurrecting a dead thread again. Twice in one day after years of silence isn't a great record.


----------

